# What color iron pads for hunters?



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

I know hunters on general can really nit pick for little tack things. What color iron pad for hunters? White or black? I really want black ones but don't know of that is in "style" nowadays 
Thanks!


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

If you're schooling, black should be fine. If you plan on showing, just switch them out for normal irons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kpomski (Apr 5, 2015)

Its a good mix now a days. I have these and love them. Adds some extra grip. http://www.doversaddlery.com/super-comfort-pads/p/X1-0752/


The actual irons cannot be black if you are doing equitation.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think you are referring to the stirrup pad in a fillis style stirrup iron.... 
_http://www.doversaddlery.com/fillis-style-stirrup-irons/p/X1-0725/_
White pads were the accepted norm when I was showing.
That said, when your foot is in the iron, no one really sees that pad.

As someone else mentioned the "fad" black irons are not permitted in Equitation classes.
Do check the rules carefully regardless of what classes you show if you are thinking of using that new style iron so you not be eliminated from scoring because of a technicality.

If for schooling at home....enjoy yourself and use what you want!
:wink:


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

If you're just talking about the pads black or white are fine.

Metal (like cheesegrater type pads) are also very popular as are the wraps.


----------

